# research cialis doses?



## gm09 (Jul 29, 2012)

im going to start pct in a week or so, been using HCG which i am stopping 1 week prior to pct and i will run tore and aromasin PCT

im considering ordering some liquid research chem cialis just to have in case of any "difficulties" during PCT. any suggestions as per the dosage? is it safe just to take a small amount daily or should i just take a dose a little bit before i think im going to get some?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

^ 25 mg per dose of cialis. I've taken more but I'd start off with 25. I like to take 25 mgs of cialis-then the next day- 50 mgs of viagra. It works incredible for me!


----------



## Dannie (Jul 29, 2012)

The problem with cialis is that it wont work if you have no sex drive to power. 
I used to had pharma grade tabs,  was suffering from deca dick at the time.  Took 20mg, did not work at all, I found viagra to be a better alternative.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Cialis at 20mg EOD.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

Dannie said:


> The problem with cialis is that it wont work if you have no sex drive to power.
> I used to had pharma grade tabs,  was suffering from deca dick at the time.  Took 20mg, did not work at all, I found viagra to be a better alternative.



I know what you mean bro. I'm on PCT and have shut down completely - not fun! 

Good luck!


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I like Cialis at 20mg EOD.



This works perfect 


- SHREK


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 29, 2012)

I use 15mg and i'm good for two days.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavy's on to something ( LIKE ALWAYS) I'm 50 and kinda know when she's up for it. I use a half a10mg Levitra 1 or 2 hours ahead but I think I'd be better off taking something everyday because of cost $90.00 for 8 YES 8 pills. what did U pay and if I can ask this ?where can I get it ( HEAVY CAN I ASK THIS KIND OF QUESTION) OR NOT???? FOR Future reference....Vodka can always put you in the mood .. but not to much!!!!!!!!!!!!..PORN..






heavyiron said:


> I like Cialis at 20mg EOD.


----------



## lee111s (Jul 31, 2012)

disturbed old man said:


> heavy's on to something ( like always) i'm 50 and kinda know when she's up for it. I use a half a10mg levitra 1 or 2 hours ahead but i think i'd be better off taking something everyday because of cost $90.00 for 8 yes 8 pills. What did u pay and if i can ask this ?where can i get it ( heavy can i ask this kind of question) or not???? For future reference....vodka can always put you in the mood .. But not to much!!!!!!!!!!!!..porn..



cem


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 31, 2012)

10-15mg Ed for me 
Airsealed


----------



## XYZ (Jul 31, 2012)

It works better the second day.  

20mg is enough EOD.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Aug 1, 2012)

ED stuff is amazing, I mean 
 it still works but now even better and I mean BETTER even if U have no issues you need to get your hands on this and do your own study and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 1, 2012)

Cialis at high dose gives me the most insane heart burn EVER! At 25 EOD I'm good .


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 1, 2012)

15 to 25mg
Love the stuff!


----------



## gm09 (Aug 2, 2012)

does it require a build up in the system

for example if i only took it say, thursday and saturday (my highest chances of getting laid lol) would i be ok?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2012)

The best time to take Cialis is Thursday PM and Saturday AM. This will cover your entire weekend and keep you hard as a rock when you want to be. Then stop using it until the following Thursday. You will never build a tolerance to Cialis doing this.


----------



## gm09 (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ excellent, thank you

knock on wood (no pun intended) ive never really had any problems during PCT but i just ran my biggest cycle (10 wks of test/tren/mast) so keeping it on the safe side =]


----------

